

How Pinterest uses holdout groups to drive sustainable growth - dannieb
http://engineering.pinterest.com/post/110916490389/how-holdout-groups-drive-sustainable-growth

======
doublerebel
Such a simple, but smart way to have a control group, helping to separate
correlation from causation. Thanks for sharing.

